# Northeast Ohio Subs Needed



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

MAKE UP TO $100.00 PER HOUR

SENT EMAIL TO 
[email protected]

INCLUDE
MAKE/MODEL/YEAR
SIZE OF BLADE
YEARS OF EXPERIENCE 
IF YOU ARE ABLE TO PROVIDE SALT WORK


----------



## Smokey5826 (Oct 4, 2006)

Tried sending an e-mail, got it back :

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following
addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

recipient :<[email protected]>:


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

E mail sent!


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Sent mail ... got it back same as Smokey5826.


----------



## Smokey5826 (Oct 4, 2006)

Where cities do you guys plow in, frndinalowplace and Chevy03dump? I'd love to get a nice little network going for the upcoming winter. Do you guys also landscape?


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

I live in Seven HIlls. Yes also landscape. I plow all over. from middleburg. heights, parma,seven hills, north royalton, maple heights. and in machedoina. sry about all the spelling mistakes. its late.


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Smokey5826;394295 said:


> Where cities do you guys plow in, frndinalowplace and Chevy03dump? I'd love to get a nice little network going for the upcoming winter. Do you guys also landscape?


Live in Kent. Plow from Rootstown to Medina, Wadworth, and North.
I have a Skid with bucket, forks, and Harley rake. I do light excavation, grading and lawn prep.

Gary


----------



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

*Northest Subs Needed*

Dont really know way that doesnt work PM me and i will get the info 
we are scheduling hours right now so if you want in let me know 
we need at least 5 subs willing to work hard. and maybe more this is strictly commercial work.

thanks brian 
Owner
Tri-County Property Services LLC.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Did you recieve my email?


----------



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

*No Email*

Sorry Didnt receive any emails yet not really sure what is wrong with it

sorry again 
brian
tri-C property SErvices

PM me a number were you can be reached thanks brian


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Tri-County.... since you appear to be having problems with email, if you want to contact me... email me at [email protected] or call be at 330-687-3221.
Gary


----------



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

where are u exactly looking for help??? i am in akron area


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

What happened Tri-County? Is this tread dead?

Gary


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Brian:

PM sent. If this thread isn't dead. LOL


----------

